# Fox Picture Complete



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

Transformation of the Picture and the Black and White Picture was done with the photo edit tool and I like how it came out


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You did a good job on this! Keep it up!


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

chanda95 said:


> You did a good job on this! Keep it up!


Thanks so much


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Great move with the photo edited view, looking at ones art through the lacking of color teaches and shows you what really works in ones art. Great works, looking forward to seeing your next creation...


----------



## Ichigo (Jan 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> Great move with the photo edited view, looking at ones art through the lacking of color teaches and shows you what really works in ones art. Great works, looking forward to seeing your next creation...


Thanks I seem to find sometimes that my simple drawings/paintings always turn out so lovely 

Going to carry on doing some more of these with different fineliner colour pens and thickness for outlining to see how it works out


----------

